

Drug Wars, TI-83+ inspired game coming to your iPhone - jmtame
http://www.drugwars.mobi

======
nuclear_eclipse
As a point of contention, Drug Wars was popular back before even the TI-83
(not TI-83+) came out. My sister had it on her TI-82, and I had it on my
TI-83, both long before the TI-83+ was ever released. Would be interested to
find out who made the "original" version of the program, when they made it,
and if the 82 was actually the first model they made it for, or if even that
was an updated release...

Edit: as a btw, there has been a "drug wars" game available on the Android
market for at least 3 or 4 months; long enough that I played it to the point
of "beating" it and got bored.

~~~
Batsu
The Android version is also open source :)

<http://code.google.com/p/dopewars-android/>

------
phuff
For the record, some of us played drugwars on our 8088 machines...
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drugwars>

~~~
TrevorBramble
Yup. I think I actually played it more often as a door/chain on some local
BBSs. (Still, from my 8088.)

------
jey
Vaporware. It's probably not going to get approved by Apple, unless they're
easing up on their approval requirements these days.

~~~
theli0nheart
Seconded. I actually considered making a clone of this game for the iPhone. It
appears that there are actually lots of other people who thought they could do
this, and needless to say, they were all denied.

Here's one of them, called Dope Wars, which was rejected and is now on the
Cydia marketplace.

[http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2008/04/14/dope-wars-for-
ipho...](http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2008/04/14/dope-wars-for-iphone-
released/)

------
msencenb
I believe there is an app called "Candy Wars" that is essentially a remake of
dope wars... but without all the drug references so it would actually pass the
approval process.

~~~
hugh3
Perhaps you could make a customizable "Candy Wars" that lets the user change
the names of the candies. That'd probably be the best way to get it through
the approvals process.

------
schwap
Ha, I remember having a version of this in TI-BASIC. I got tired of the cops
busting me all the time so I modified the bust probability to 0.

------
jashmenn
I'd like to point out that I made hacky iphone web app back in Jan 09.

<http://iphonedopewars.com/>

I chose js/html because I knew that apple would never approve it. However, I
wasn't really happy with the performance so I never did any marketing.

------
rtrunck
Well, I hope you make it to the iPhone, but, without Apple's approval it is
still only a hope.

------
jarin
Special edition bag of weed? I've been promoting all wrong...

------
zds
What looks awesome about this isn't quite that they've simply taken the TI-83+
game and brought it to your iPhone but that they've instead tweaked the game
to take advantage of the iPhone's features. Adding a traditionally popular
game to the social gaming / location based gaming sphere is a really cool
idea.

------
bockris
For the Apple ][ fans there was Taipan

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taipan>!

I spent many, many hours playing that game.

~~~
mkramlich
BAD JOSS!!!

I played Taipan a lot on the Apple II. Great game. I liked the overpay exploit
with the moneylender. Many years later I heard about Drug Wars and played it.
It looked like it was a mechanical clone of Taipan, just with a different
world setting and superficial changes.

~~~
bockris
Various Apple ][ emulators do a fine job of playing this game if you are so
inclined for a stroll down memory lane.

------
teye
Drug Wars was my introduction to programming (probably not a good sign).

I started tinkering around with values and ended up making a notecard
retrieval system that also simulated the OS clear programs function so my
friends and I could cheat in geometry class even after the teacher caught on.
There was also a tasteful Simusex-style easter egg game built-in.

------
brianbreslin
how come no one did this already? i spent countless hours in calculus class in
high school playing this. could be why i suck at calculus now...

though you could argue zynga's mobster games are all inspired by drug wars.

~~~
zavulon
People have tried, Apple did not approve due to "adult" content. I doubt this
one will get approved, either.

------
swolchok
There's a Debian package for dopewars, which is pretty much just a remake.

------
ajju
Played it on the first 'computer' I owned: the palm m100

------
lpgauth
US only?

~~~
jmtame
if there's enough interest outside the U.S., we'll figure out a way to make it
work

------
CamperBob
And Apple's going to approve it for distribution? This is the company that
rejected a dictionary for 'adult content.'

